# PFS 60



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

*File Name*: PFS 60

*File Submitter*: Palmettoflyer</p >

*File Submitted*: 05 May 2021

*File Category*: Slingshots

PFS 60
Pickle Fork Slingshot, 60 mm wide fork width.

Click here to download this file


----------

